# Zumba classes in Cairo



## txlstewart

I have a fellow teacher who is desperate to find Zumba classes in Cairo. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## josmiler05

Hi,
I can not help but just wanted to say how cool zumba is and I hope there is a class in sharm!?
Jo


----------



## Beatle

txlstewart said:


> I have a fellow teacher who is desperate to find Zumba classes in Cairo. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


I love Zumba too! The Zumba website has a few classes listed in Cairo: Classes — Zumba®


----------



## Beatle

The fitness studio I use to go to also seems to have Zumba classes: ShapenShake Studio: Shake N' Shape studio


----------



## Lanason

What is ZUMBA - never heard of it


----------



## Sam

josmiler05 said:


> Hi,
> I can not help but just wanted to say how cool zumba is and I hope there is a class in sharm!?
> Jo


I hope to find Zumba in Sharm too!

Came to the conclusion if it doesn't come soon I'd have to learn to be an instructor


----------



## Beatle

Lanason said:


> What is ZUMBA - never heard of it


It's a dance exercise class set to Latin music which incorporates salsa/samba/merengue/ flamenco and even belly dancing moves. It's starting to become really popular in the UK.


----------



## Beatle

Sam said:


> I hope to find Zumba in Sharm too!
> 
> Came to the conclusion if it doesn't come soon I'd have to learn to be an instructor


I know someone who trained as she couldn't find anyone nearby who taught it and there was so much demand for her classes, she now runs 4 per week with 30-40 people in each class.


----------



## Sam

Beatle said:


> I know someone who trained as she couldn't find anyone nearby who taught it and there was so much demand for her classes, she now runs 4 per week with 30-40 people in each class.


Wow, that's impressive. Don't think the Sharm demand would be so high, but I'm sure whoever does bring Zumba to Sharm would be onto a good money spinner. As much as I would love it to be me, I just don't have the coordination to pull it off


----------



## Beatle

Sam said:


> As much as I would love it to be me, I just don't have the coordination to pull it off


Neither do I. I always seem to be going in a different direction to everyone else...


----------



## elrasho

Hey Beatle, do you know of any dance classes for men? I wanna get jiggy with it


----------



## Beatle

elrasho said:


> Hey Beatle, do you know of any dance classes for men? I wanna get jiggy with it


lol - there's no reason why men can't go to zumba! The original instructors were men. Some of the gyms in Cairo are female only but I have also been to mixed exercise classes. Having said that, I have only ever seen one man in a Zumba class...


----------



## Lanason

Beatle said:


> Neither do I. I always seem to be going in a different direction to everyone else...


As long as its the SAME different direction as opposed to multiple different directions.:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## txlstewart

elrasho said:


> Hey Beatle, do you know of any dance classes for men? I wanna get jiggy with it


Ohhhh..getting "jiggy with it" is so last century!

LOL


----------



## rdejay

txlstewart said:


> I have a fellow teacher who is desperate to find Zumba classes in Cairo. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


There is a gym in Maadi that offers Zumba classes


----------

